# Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

Presseinformation







*Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt​*
Bundes-Umweltministerin Barbara Hendricks unterschreibt zwei Tage vor der Bundestagwahl still und heimlich die Verordnung über die Festsetzung des Naturschutzgebietes „Fehmarnbelt“ sowie für fünf weitere Gebiete in der deutschen Nord- und Ostsee. 

Mit der Veröffentlichung der Verordnung am 27.09.2017 im Bundesanzeiger gilt das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt.
Bis heute fehlt eine nachvollziehbare wissenschaftliche Begründung für das Angelverbot. 

Wie sagte es Holger Ortel, Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes und ehemaliger Bundestagsabgeordneter der SPD auf der Anglerdemo 2.0: 
„Das ist unanständig. Das macht man nicht, Frau Barbara Hendricks.“

„Wir haben dieses zur Kenntnis genommen. Ideologie hat gegenüber der Vernunft gesiegt. Jetzt gilt unsere ganze Anteilnahme den ohne Not in ihrer Existenz bedrohten Familien an der strukturschwachen deutschen Küste.“, 
so Lars Wernicke vom Organisationsteam Anglerdemo.

Der Angeltourismus an der deutschen Küste steht jetzt vor gewaltigen Herausforderungen. Viele Betriebe werden die nächsten Monate nicht überstehen. Hunderte von Arbeitsplätzen gehen verloren. Die Küste verliert einen weiteren Teil ihres maritimen Erbes.

„Wir werden die willkürliche Entscheidung von Frau Barbara Hendricks nicht akzeptieren und weiter für das Meeresangeln und die betroffenen Familien kämpfen“, 
so Lars Wernicke. 
„Das Ende der deutschen Hochseeangelfahrt wird ewig mit den Namen Barbara Hendricks, Bettina Hagedorn und Jochen Flasbarth verbunden sein!“

Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/
http://www.wassertourismus-sh.com/angeln
Fehmarn, den 27.September 2017 
Lars Wernicke


----------



## beschu (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

wollte Frau Merkel das nicht im Bundestag zur Sprache bringen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Hat sie.
Aber nicht im Bundestag, sondern in Regierung (siehe Video Anglerdemo), wie von ihr gesagt. 

Aber die SPD-Anglerfeindin hat das OHNE Info und gegen Merkel und gegen Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU) mit seinem Ministervorbehalt durchgezogen.

Kann man ja als anglerfeindlicher SPD-Politiker noch zum Abschluss nach der vergeigten Wahl, noch so ein Ei legen. 

Wahrscheinlich säuft sie mit ihrem Staatssekretär (Ex-NABU Chef Flasbarth) und ihrem vermutlich (Jamaika) grünen Nachfolger ne Flasche Schampus auf den Coup! 

Aber meine Quellen sagen, es rumort bereits ordentlich bei der Union. 

Habe auch bereits nachgehakt, sobald weitere Infos auch wie immer bei uns.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Anglerdemo gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit der Klage? Genug Rückenstärkung solltet ihr haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

DAS wäre Job der Verbanditen!!

Oder der Politik (Normenkontrolle)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Beifall vom Nabu (welch Wunder, wenn der Ex-NABU-Chef Flasbarth jetzt Staatssekeretär im Umweltministerium ist - wie die angler-, bürger- und naturfeindlichen Sozen jaulen würden, würde man einen Mercedeschef zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen, kann sich jeder denken):
*Hängepartie um Meeresschutz vorerst beendet *
https://www.nabu.de/news/2017/09/23184.html


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Anglerdemo gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit der Klage? Genug Rückenstärkung solltet ihr haben...



Wir prüfen zur Zeit die Möglichkeiten aller Rechtsmittel, was jedoch mit hohen Kosten verbunden ist. Wir werden diese Art von Demokratie von der SPD nicht einfach hinnehmen.

An dieser Stelle möchten wir noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass am 15.Oktober 2017 in Niedersachsen Landtagswahlen sind und am 06.Mai 2018 Kommunalwahlen in S-H- Da können wir Angler der SPD unsere Meinung friedlich, demokratisch mitteilen!


----------



## Ørret (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

@anglerdemo
Wenn ihr den Weg der Klage gehen solltet, spende ich sofort nochmal für die Sache....diesmal dann etwas mehr#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Ørret schrieb:


> @anglerdemo
> Wenn ihr den Weg der Klage gehen solltet, spende ich sofort nochmal für die Sache....diesmal dann etwas mehr#6



Sauber und DANKE! Wir werden Euch auf dem Laufenden halten, versprochen!


----------



## Kochtopf (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Manchmal kann man nicht so viel Fressen wie man kotzen möchte. Von der Partei des kleinen Mannes ist nix mehr übrig.

Wenn man euch über Spenden hinaus unterstützen kann geb Bescheid!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Die Bundes-SPD hat ihre Klatsche ja schon richtig schön bekommen. Leider sind die Grünen immer noch viel zu stark. Die braucht heute kein Mensch mehr - Öko macht mittlerweile selbst die CDU mehr als genug. 
Ganz ganz wichtig ist, dass SPD und Grüne in Niedersachsen nun auch einen richtigen Schuss vor den Bug bekommen. Die Verbotspolitik muss aufhören. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass die Grünen im Bund in den nächsten vier Jahren nicht allzu viel Blödsinn machen. Wenn sie dich denn einigen..... Wobei dann schon klar ist, welche Partei den Umweltminister stellt. Da bleibt dann nur die Hoffnung, dass es ein Gemäßigter ist. Und kein zweiter Remmel.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Ukel (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Mittlerweile ist laut Hannoverscher Allgemeiner Zeitung von den Grünen der derzeitige niedersächsische Landwirtschaftsminister Meyer als Hendricksnachfolger für eine Schwarz-Gelb-Grüne Koalition ins Gespräch gebracht worden. Sieht also nicht grad nach besseren Zeiten aus.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir prüfen zur Zeit die Möglichkeiten aller Rechtsmittel, was jedoch mit hohen Kosten verbunden ist. Wir werden diese Art von Demokratie von der SPD nicht einfach hinnehmen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle möchten wir noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass am 15.Oktober 2017 in Niedersachsen Landtagswahlen sind und am 06.Mai 2018 Kommunalwahlen in S-H- Da können wir Angler der SPD unsere Meinung friedlich, demokratisch mitteilen!



Kosten sind relativ, je mehr Leute davon Wind bekommen was dort abgezogen wurde, desto weniger Kosten sind es für den Einzelnen....#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

auch ich werde selbstverständlich weiter spenden.


----------



## Rheinangler (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

.....es ist fantastisch, dass sich Anglerdemo um die Sache kümmert. Falls eine realistische Chance besteht diesen Mist nochmal zu stoppen, würde auch ich spenden.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht daran - nicht unter Mutti´s Herrschaft. 

Die hat alles im Kopf gehabt in den letzten Monaten - aber sicher nicht die Hochseeangler und Freitzeitfischer in SH. Sonst hätte Sie das bekloppte SPD Weib gestoppt. 

Politik ist kompliziert - schaut´s Euch doch an. Gewonnen hat SCHWARZ, bekommen werden wir Angler trotzdem GRÜN - das schlimmste was uns passieren konnte. Wären wir Deutschen nicht so gehorsam...., man sollte auf so einen Quatsch pfeifen und sein Ding einfach machen. Kontrollieren kann es eh keiner. Ich bin ein mündiger Bürger und es kotzt mich an, wenn mich offensichtlich unkundige Idioten bevormunden möchten.


----------



## UMueller (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Ukel schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist laut Hannoverscher Allgemeiner Zeitung von den Grünen der derzeitige niedersächsische Landwirtschaftsminister Meyer als Hendricksnachfolger für eine Schwarz-Gelb-Grüne Koalition ins Gespräch gebracht worden. Sieht also nicht grad nach besseren Zeiten aus.


Der Meyer ist aber kein Anglergegner im Gegensatz zu Flasbahrt,Hendricks, Rodust allesamt SPD. Die Grünen Schelte an dieser Stelle ist erstmal unangebracht. Sicher gibts überdurchschnittlich viele "Schützer" unter denen aber man muss Anglergegner nicht nur in deren Reihen vermuten. Das geht letztlich durch sämtliche Parteien. Was aber die Partei des einfachen Mannes seit der Agenda gemacht hat#d Deswegen stehen sie jetzt da wo sie stehen. Schulz hat sich als schlechter Verlierer gezeigt und hat seine "kompetente" Ministerin machen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beifall vom Nabu (welch Wunder, wenn der Ex-NABU-Chef Flasbarth jetzt Staatssekeretär im Umweltministerium ist - wie die angler-, bürger- und naturfeindlichen Sozen jaulen würden, würde man einen Mercedeschef zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen, kann sich jeder denken):
> *Hängepartie um Meeresschutz vorerst beendet *
> https://www.nabu.de/news/2017/09/23184.html



BUND genauso verlogenes P......
http://www.bmub.bund.de/pressemitteilung/sechs-neue-meeresnaturschutzgebiete-in-nord-und-ostsee/


----------

